
The guy who accidentally livetweeted the Osama raid - ctide
http://twitter.com/#!/ReallyVirtual
======
ctide
If you scroll down to ~10 hours ago (2PM PST on Sunday) that's where he makes
the first tweets about Helicopters in Abbottabad.

~~~
ribosome
A few tweets before, it's interesting that "Abbottabad had power for 6/24
hours" on the 28th.

~~~
aksbhat
its load shedding (which means that electricity is turned off for few hours
everyday) which is quite common in the subcontinent.

------
aksbhat
another guy <https://twitter.com/#!/smedica>

